

Why Asian Internet Companies Struggle to Become Global - plantedd
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/03/why-asian-internet-companies-struggle-to-become-global/

======
scholia
That's odd. I posted the same story 8 hours ago...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5989238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5989238)

